# Bruyneel called Contador the next Lance Armstrong in this mornings interview on VS..



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

He also said Contador has free reign to go if he's feeling good in the tour, but doesn't expect him to win it.


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

Well there's the kiss of death, wasn't Tommy D the "Next Lance Armstrong" and the "Great White Hope"


----------



## snood (Oct 5, 2006)

Kris Flatlander said:


> Well there's the kiss of death, wasn't Tommy D the "Next Lance Armstrong" and the "Great White Hope"


Contador is not Danielson, not even close. Alberto has much more class.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

snood said:
 

> Contador is not Danielson, not even close. Alberto has much more class.



As long at the titanium plate doesn't break off of his skull, he should be okay.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

snood said:


> Contador is not Danielson, not even close. Alberto has much more class.


No, he's just better than TD. At U25 I'll wait and see how much "class" he has...


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Kris Flatlander said:


> Well there's the kiss of death, wasn't Tommy D the "Next Lance Armstrong"


No, I thought it was Popovych who was the next Armstrong?

Seriously there seem to be a few guys every year who get labeled the next...

And so far almost none of them have materialized, Basso might be the only one and we know how that turned out.


----------



## Hairnet (Dec 17, 2006)

bas said:


> Bruyneel called Contador the next Lance Armstrong in this mornings interview on VS


*The last thing cycling needs right now is another Armstrong*.

Here is his most boneheaded move:


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

bas said:


> As long at the titanium plate doesn't break off of his skull, he should be okay.


He should also keep a distance from any potential thrombosis factors...


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

I got the impression that he didn't mention that solely because he's an exceptional rider but that he has a strong personality similar to Armstrong I suspect. Also, I don't believe Johan ever labeled Tom D. Or Popo the next Lance.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*hold on*

He never called him the next LA. What he said was that he had been watching contador for a long time (one of his favorites) and that he's special. He then went on to say that his attitude, mindset, ect...reminded him of a great rider that used to ride for JB. Then he said he's improved him TT ability, and is getting better all-around. Finally at the end he hinted that the rider he was speaking of (previously rode for him) was LA.

He went out of his way to not say he's the next LA, but he also said he has the makeup to be great like LA


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Hairnet said:


> *The last thing cycling needs right now is another Armstrong*.


Does this forum have a "short bus" for comments like this?


----------



## SeeVee (Sep 25, 2005)

Hairnet said:


> *The last thing cycling needs right now is another Armstrong*.
> 
> Here is his most boneheaded move:



Yeah! You are so right. Cuz one little move overshadowed 7 TdFfs, a U23 championship, beating cancer, the LAF, Numerous other wins, etc.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Hairnet said:


> *The last thing cycling needs right now is another Armstrong*.
> 
> Here is his most boneheaded move:


What so boneheaded bout that?

He won the Tour now didn't he in the end...


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I truly think that Yaroslav Popovych should be given some freedom next time round as he has shown how well he can ride despite being a super domestique. 

Also, anyone knows what happened to TD and why he didn't ride for this Tour?
I know his climbing would have probably helped Contador and Levi better than probably than some others in the squad.

What happened to Chechu Rubeira anyway? Why's he at the TQL?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

*You didn't approve of this?*



Hairnet said:


> *The last thing cycling needs right now is another Armstrong*.
> 
> Here is his most boneheaded move:


This was AWESOME. This was Lance saying "This is my peleton, I rule cycling. Don't F with me!" Noone else in the peleton would have had the balls (or ball) to do this.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i read he got ghiardia (only spelled right). 


uzziefly said:


> Also, anyone knows what happened to TD and why he didn't ride for this Tour?


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*ok*



uzziefly said:


> I truly think that Yaroslav Popovych should be given some freedom next time round as he has shown how well he can ride despite being a super domestique.
> 
> Also, anyone knows what happened to TD and why he didn't ride for this Tour?
> I know his climbing would have probably helped Contador and Levi better than probably than some others in the squad.
> ...



TD had an intestional parasite which the docs took forever to diagnose and he is just recovering from....chechu took this one off so he wouldn't have to ride in 3 grand tours (my opinion)


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

weltyed said:


> i read he got ghiardia (only spelled right).


Dammit!

He'd have been a great asset on this Tour for sure. Poor lad.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

SeeVee said:


> Yeah! You are so right. Cuz one little move overshadowed 7 TdFfs, a U23 championship, beating cancer, the LAF, Numerous other wins, etc.


You forgot World Champion. 

What did he do anyway? I vaguely remember


----------



## Hairnet (Dec 17, 2006)

gnauss said:


> This was AWESOME. This was Lance saying "This is my peleton, I rule cycling. Don't F with me!" Noone else in the peleton would have had the balls (or ball) to do this.



No, it was Armstrong saying, yeah I doped and yes Dr. Ferrari helped me. Now just keep your mouth shut about it.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

mtbykr said:


> TD had an intestional parasite which the docs took forever to diagnose and he is just recovering from....chechu took this one off so he wouldn't have to ride in 3 grand tours (my opinion)


Poor TD.

Chechu should have rode here coz he'd be one heck of an assett too I'm sure.

Edit: By the way, why was Lance's move boneheaded? I vaguely remember.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Hairnet said:


> No, it was Armstrong saying, yeah I doped and yes Dr. Ferrari helped me. Now just keep your mouth shut about it.


Bingo.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

weltyed said:


> i read he got ghiardia (only spelled right).


Damn toilet seats..


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Chechu did the Giro (along with Popo) because they wanted to give Ivan Basso, I mean Tommy Danielson, support.

Chechu also doing Vuelta. Chechu no doing 3 GTs. 

Yes, would have been nice to have thrown Chechu on to the mountain train, but remember mountain domestique staffing at Disco thinned out a little when Basso confessed and Tommy D got sick. Disco still wants to do well in the Vuelta, especially where they STILL HAVE NO SPONSOR!


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2007)

rogger said:


> Bingo.


We may never know for sure. I had a problem with how Simeoni came across with the whole thing. He pretty much (actually he did) come out after a race and pronounced himself the only clean rider in the peleton. Maybe he'll end up being the Jose Canseco of cycling.


----------



## jgrantv10 (Nov 17, 2005)

The actual quote is, "I think we could be looking at the next Lance Armstrong". FWIW

http://www.velonews.com/vntv/?Art_ID=1339


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

Lance's move on Simeoni was that of a cornered dog biting the hardest. It basically showed how much he believed in the omerta, and also his willingness to support it. 

I regret that Contador has to be compared to Lance. Lance was very calculating, usually relying on one or two big attacks and a time trial to win the tour. Contador just goes, and goes, and goes, and goes until something happens (or sometimes doesn't), It's beautiful to watch. Lance was boring.


----------



## z ken (Dec 30, 2006)

do you think Contador wil be the " next Vino " attack, attack and attack and at the end of day, nothing much happen but finished high on the " GC " while not winning the Tour??


----------



## kmac (Feb 13, 2007)

I think we should just let Contador be Contador. From what I've seen in the the last couple of days, he doesn't need to be the next anything. These throwdowns with Rasmussen have been awesome. I'm just for letting Contador establish his own name and rep.


----------



## QUiTSPiNiNArOuND (Mar 15, 2002)

Contador has been amazing in this Tour. He has a lot of panache. He could of used his strength more carefully in the race but it is sure fun to watch him launch attack after attack without giving it any thought. He seems very modest, and maybe it because he only speaks spanish, but you never here him speaking much and lets his legs do the talking. Levi has been saying all year that in training camps Contador was always climbing very well. With his climbing strength now, later he can work on more strength to help his TT ablities and hold his attacks to put more time in rivals. Next year when he puts on an attack it may not be as explosive, but no one will be on his wheel after that. Lots of talent it seems.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

z ken said:


> do you think Contador wil be the " next Vino " attack, attack and attack and at the end of day, nothing much happen but finished high on the " GC " while not winning the Tour??



he hasn't blown a gasket yet..so no, not the next vino.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

Hairnet said:


> *The last thing cycling needs right now is another Armstrong*.
> 
> Here is his most boneheaded move:


Boneheaded move? You've got to be kidding. Maybe the last thing YOU need is another Armstrong.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*TD's too fragile...*

I don't think he'll be in the Euro peleton next year, or at least with Johan. Remember his wife blasting Johan on her website. Yeah, that's a great way to help your husband out. Also, Devolder's going to be the team leader for the Vuelta according to reports, so we'll see. Really hate it for TD, but isn't he like 29 now? Popo is 27 or 26?


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

Mosovich said:


> I don't think he'll be in the Euro peleton next year, or at least with Johan. Remember his wife blasting Johan on her website. Yeah, that's a great way to help your husband out. Also, Devolder's going to be the team leader for the Vuelta according to reports, so we'll see. Really hate it for TD, but isn't he like 29 now? Popo is 27 or 26?



He'll be on that new American team with George Hincapie and Axel Merckx and David Millar.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

gnauss said:


> This was AWESOME. This was Lance saying "This is my peleton, I rule cycling. Don't F with me!" Noone else in the peleton would have had the balls (or ball) to do this.


yeah.... that was pretty awesome. I wonder how that lawsuit turned out.


----------



## mtbykr (Feb 16, 2004)

*well*



z ken said:


> do you think Contador wil be the " next Vino " attack, attack and attack and at the end of day, nothing much happen but finished high on the " GC " while not winning the Tour??



He has good leadership to direct him, so he'll be fine


----------



## Kris Flatlander (Sep 9, 2006)

snood said:


> Contador is not Danielson, not even close. Alberto has much more class.


The "" signaled a bit of frivolity and playing around in my post. Of course I know that Contador is nothing like TD. I just find it funny how everybody has to be the "Next Lance". I don't think it would hurt Contador, as many here have suggested, to just be _the_ Contador.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

joehartley said:


> Lance's move on Simeoni was that of a cornered dog biting the hardest. It basically showed how much he believed in the omerta, and also his willingness to support it.
> 
> I regret that Contador has to be compared to Lance. Lance was very calculating, usually relying on one or two big attacks and a time trial to win the tour. Contador just goes, and goes, and goes, and goes until something happens (or sometimes doesn't), It's beautiful to watch. Lance was boring.


So he brought the guy down?
What?? :idea:

Lance raced smarter to ensure when he attacked, he'd pull away. Contador keeps doing it probably coz he's young and eager to keep trying and show that he can do it without fading. Kinda like a young gun/lad on the football and soccer pitch who keeps airing it out long or dribbling past opponents (ala Cristiano Ronaldo in his first season with Man Utd)

That said, I think he'll learn to be a little more tactical or maybe not, coz if he can keep doing so without dying out, then why stop? (Of course the peloton won't take it too kindly that he seems to be showing off maybe. Just a thought. "If you're good, fine. But don't keep toying with us and show that you are good and embarrass us now kid!" 'Just what I think they might be thinking....' )


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

bas said:


> He'll be on that new American team with George Hincapie and Axel Merckx and David Millar.


What new team? Disney Channel?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

QUiTSPiNiNArOuND said:


> Contador has been amazing in this Tour. He has a lot of panache. He could of used his strength more carefully in the race but it is sure fun to watch him launch attack after attack without giving it any thought. He seems very modest, and maybe it because he only speaks spanish, but you never here him speaking much and lets his legs do the talking. Levi has been saying all year that in training camps Contador was always climbing very well. With his climbing strength now, later he can work on more strength to help his TT ablities and hold his attacks to put more time in rivals. Next year when he puts on an attack it may not be as explosive, but no one will be on his wheel after that. Lots of talent it seems.


I think next year, when he can TT better, he'll still be as explosive on his attacks. He would just be a better TT rider, smarter racer and one who can attack and make the others burn their legs so hard they wither.

He's kinda like Lance as a rider in this sense - strong etc etc.

I'm not saying he's the next Lance. I'm just saying, like Lance, he'll be a rider who can climb well and TT well as well, albeit Contador is more aggressive in his climbing attacks.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

well, when Armstrong was 24y/o tactics wasn't his greatest strength.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

CoLiKe20 said:


> well, when Armstrong was 24y/o tactics wasn't his greatest strength.


Indeed. AC is 25 now so yeah.

Lance might have won the maillot blanc had he raced a full Tour then. Just a thought.


----------



## bikerideaz (Jul 24, 2007)

Team directors are always talking out of their asses.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

bas said:


> He also said Contador has free reign to go if he's feeling good in the tour, but doesn't expect him to win it.


I think one of the reasons he called Contador the next Armstrong is he's trying to attract sponsorship for next year. That and the fact Contador is a damm good rider.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

il sogno said:


> I think one of the reasons he called Contador the next Armstrong is he's trying to attract sponsorship for next year. That and the fact Contador is a damm good rider.


Indeed!

You hit 6k posts already?! Wow..


----------

